# Corset Crazy!



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of you have commented on my corsets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here's a brief, but not thorough display of my collection. There's still more to photograph! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















This one is a tricky one to actually show you, but it's a soft golden colour with black lace overlay. It's really beautiful.








Okay, squinting time! This is my dress up rack at my studio. At the back you may be able to see two red and black corsets peeking out. Then after the hanging rack of vintage aprons, there's a black one, then the red and white one as seen on my friend Nicole in the second picture, then the purple one you guys have seen on me, then a kitty and heart printed one that hasn't been worn yet, then the blue/pink/purple one from the last picture, the black and pink one you've also seen me in, and a red one with matching tutu. Not pictured on the rack is the lace overlay one, plus there are three new corsets arriving this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I truly am corset crazy.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! You have a fantastic collection. Thanks for sharing. I have only one and it's also a golden nude color with black lace overlay... but it's really really lingerie-y as it's see through in the back and has really long long satin ties. So, I really want something I can incorporate into an outfit to wear out. I've worn the other one with a blazer type jacket and jeans and boots... but never one where I can show the back.

Where do you get most of your corsets from? Any tips on picking a good one?

Love your collection! Can't wait to see pics of your others.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2010)

I love corsets too but feel a little self conscious in them. I'm fairly slim but I have bigger boobs so I feel like I look super top heavy with corests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your collection btw


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel the same way Shadowy Lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm a little wider around the middle so I love the way they cinch me in. 
Kaliraksha, these are all from Trademe, New Zealand's version of Ebay and most of them use plastic boning. A few have steel boning but it's not the top quality stuff. I like to wear these for going out and photo shoots or special occasions, if you want them for the same thing then I don't think it's necessary to fork out $100+ for a 'real' corset, and I never have. My most expensive corset is the black & pink one at $59.95NZD - which is around $45 USD I believe, or less. Just look around on Ebay and find what you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other thing is I never buy cupped styles - a) because I'm a 12E/36E and it's way too hard to find something that fits and b) because cup sizes vary so much from brand to brand and these corsets are largely smaller Asian sizes anyway so you can't guarantee they'll fit. If you like the regular style with no cups, you'll find picking a corset much easier.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 3, 2010)

So beautiful! I love corsets (I just wish I had the balls or the body to wear em out lol)
Does the ones with plastic boning cinch the waist noticeably?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely! They take a few centimetres off me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can always tell there's a big difference. I wonder if I have photographic examples, hmmmm.
Almost forgot, I photographed my kitty cat corset today just for you guys!








Oh dear, I am getting to be a bit of an attention whore. Make up info over at FOTD.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 3, 2010)

You have some corsets that i orderd! Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They look so good on you.

I love, love, love them !

I have a few,a black underbust, black middle bust, and a brocade one, and i order 6 more to come for my birthday


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

Ooo would love to see. I'd love to get an underbust corset!! It's my dream


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 3, 2010)

those corsets are amazing! and they look amazing on your body too! i want a corset so bad. they look so gorgeous hanging up or on a mannequin but i just cant pull them off. i am 34B, and i feel like i would be constantly pulling it up. =[


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

Try a cupped style, or a size below your clothing size so that you can lace it in tighter. I have a friend who is a 32A cup size and she looks awesome in hers.
Witness:


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 3, 2010)

omg I hate you! Stunning and an amazing corset collection! I wish I had as many beautiful corsets as that! 
so do you like 'waist-train' or just wear them when you want?

ps. I obviously don't hate you...but I am turning a little green
xxx


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought 3 corsets off ebay and they don't fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After having my daughter none of my original and now none of my new ones fit...


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Dollygirl, oh noooo!! Don't hate me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No I don't waist train, just wear them when I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'd need a higher quality corset to waist train.
Oh no Tad2dbeauty07


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 4, 2010)

I paid over 150 pounds for my first corset...Reduces my waist size by 4 inches and makes my boobs look huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!!


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh thats the one i need! lol!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 4, 2010)

I wore a "corset" (no lacing, just layer after layer carefully crunched into place for seam shapes and hems) sculpted out of clingfilm for a friends art college final piece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After we had the first couple of layers on, it's quite impressive how much you can reshape with that stuff!! it's REALLY strong and you can wrench parts into totally new places if you're not careful.

I felt like one of those boil in the bag ready meals and had to keep drinking endless glasses of water and keep mopping my armpits with tissue for the whole day! Tres chic!!!

The "corset" was sopping wet and got thrown in the bin at the end, but there are definately pictures somewhere. I will ask her for them. It was quite an awesome piece. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE really deep underbust corsets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a blue and gold deep underbust which comes all the way down from bottom of bra down to my lady parts. 

How do you feel about open back? do you lace yours closed?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool! Would love to see.
I lace mine semi closed, I like the peek of skin underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find the criss cross of the lacing visible aesthetically pleasing and sexy


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i love your corsets! very very pretty


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 6, 2010)

wow your corsets are gorgeous!

I bought one last year bc I loved the feeling of it on, but since i got it home i haven't worn it! It makes me feel very playboy bunny.. a little OTT. you've inspired me to wear it out as clothing perhaps with a top underneath. Do you wear yours out daily?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, not daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 More for special occasions or if I'm going out for a night on the town. I use them a lot for photo shoots though


----------

